# Which Force Weapon for Deathwing Librarian?



## CrashGordon94 (May 11, 2015)

My Deathwing Strike Force is currently lead by a Librarian in Terminator Armor, trying to decide on his Force Weapon.
Asked on another site and the Force Staff seemed to win the poll but the Force Axe (the runner up) seems like it would be more appropriate. The Force Sword didn't seem to get any love.
Any input would be cool here.


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

what does it fight most ?
what armor does it have ?
what unit does he go in ?
what does this unit have ?


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

I have libby's with each of the weapons in question and the Axe or Staff has my vote every time (in that order). The staff being AP4 can be....frustrating...against T/MEQ. Considering you face 'Nids and Guard most the staff would likely be sufficient.

For fun you could always go Force Axe and Mace of Redemption and pick whichever one you need to use at the time.


----------



## CrashGordon94 (May 11, 2015)

Well, not too sure what it'll fight. Guard and 'Nids I know, but I'm not sure I feel right relegating such an expensive and special unit to just fighting weaklings.
He has Terminator Armor as mentioned, as well as a Storm Bolter.
Not sure which unit he'll go in right now, have a choice of two Terminator Squads (mostly AP2 melee) or one Deathwing Knight Squad (All AP3 melee). Eventually I'll be popping him in a Deathwing Command Squad (which will likely be all AP2 melee except for the Apothecary). So I'm concerned that if he has the Staff he won't be piercing the armor of whatever the unit is hitting.


ntaw said:


> For fun you could always go Force Axe and Mace of Redemption and pick whichever one you need to use at the time.


A) I thought that the Force Weapon couldn't be swapped out and the Mace of Redemption isn't a Force Weapon?
B) How would I do this>


----------



## loki619 (Mar 28, 2013)

from what your saying i would go with the force sword and just steer away from enemys with a 2+ save


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

CrashGordon94 said:


> A) I thought that the Force Weapon couldn't be swapped out and the Mace of Redemption isn't a Force Weapon?
> B) How would I do this>


Swap your bolt pistol for the MoR, not the Force weapon.


----------



## CrashGordon94 (May 11, 2015)

loki619 said:


> from what your saying i would go with the force sword and just steer away from enemys with a 2+ save


Why would that be, might I ask?



ntaw said:


> Swap your bolt pistol for the MoR, not the Force weapon.


He doesn't have a pistol, you trade in the pistol and grenades when you give him Terminator Armor.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Then trade the storm bolter you get in its place upon upgrading to TDA. Either way, there's a weapon to swap for it.


----------



## CrashGordon94 (May 11, 2015)

Oh yeah, I suppose that's an option... Would be a pretty cool combo!
Might try it when I get another Deathwing box, could use one of the Maces of Absolution as the Mace of Redemption I'd think.
In the meantime, finished building the model and it came default with a Force Staff, do know of a way I could change it to a Force Axe easily enough though. Safe enough to do that now? Asking because I suppose I could stick with the Force Staff for now and maybe change later but as mentioned I have my concerns about using it.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

What's the worst that could happen if you just leave it the way it's modeled and proxy it one way or the other until you know what you like? I dislike proxying things but since I've started taking my conversions a bit more seriously I've been playing 'counts as' wargear in select and easy to remember places. Saves time on creating models I don't ever use. In any case I really doubt that his wargear choice will win or lose you the game, Librarians are damn squishy in combat against real combat units anyway.


----------



## CrashGordon94 (May 11, 2015)

I suppose that's a fair enough point, really. Might do that at least for now then.
Thank you!


----------

